# How to handle people trespassing?



## Bowman85 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi, I was wondering how to handle keeping people from coming onto our property. Today we had a child of maybe four come onto our property. And wonder around in our carport, our front yard and close to our back yard. My concern is when we get our dairy goats, meat goats and lgd. How and what to do. I'm worried about someone coming onto property and possibly getting hurt or hurting one of our animals. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I am calling a judge for our area tomorrow morning. To see if he has any suggestions.


----------



## TAH (Nov 28, 2016)

We have never had anyone try to come onto our property, so I don't know what I would do. 

@Latestarter @greybeard @farmerjan


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 28, 2016)

Wow... a 4 year old? Where are the parents? I found a 4 year old child standing in my driveway once and was astounded. Her mother drove up shortly after I arrived (thank God!) and took the child back home. I would locate the parents and 1st give them hell for allowing a 4 year old to wander around unattended, then let them know that you'll be getting rather large dogs and livestock and would hate for the child to get injured. I'm sure that you'll have your livestock and LGD enclosed within adequate fencing, but of course a child could still get themselves into dangerous situations.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 28, 2016)

Here...adults get taken into custody, first by the landowner and then by Sheriff's Dept when they arrive (it's a misdemeanor). Children get detained, fed cookies and milk  and hear the story of Hansel & Gretel while awaiting the arrival of the deputy.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 28, 2016)

Our barn is surrounded by a more up-scale development. We had a young boy around 10-12 years old come riding through the back of of our property and into the field on a dirt bike. Not only was he trespassing but we have a very high voltage electric fence, that if he came into contact with he would be in serious pain, and we would be in serious liability. This fence has knocked my father, who is not small, down to his knees when he accidently touched it. Anyways my dad found the kids house and kindly explained to his mother about trespassing. Needless to say we havent seen him since then. The only other problem we had was a drone flying over and kinda being nosy/spying but my dad took care of that with a large rock


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 28, 2016)

A rock? what fun is that? He shoulda broke out the shotgun and had him some skeet practice!  I'd guess a nice #9 or #7 shot woulda done the trick!


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 28, 2016)

We haven't had any issues, the neighbor kids have come over when they have seen or heard us outside working to see the goats and rabbits but are ALWAYS polite and will come to us and ask us and if for any reason we say it isn't a good time, they head home and we will send their dad a message when it is a good time. They are building a cabin on a property that is kitty corner from ours. Other than that, we have two, was three, very large dogs that really seem to deter any random people from wandering over.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 28, 2016)

Everyone here has Guns and can be heard target practicing regularly....so, doesn't seem to be an issue here.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 28, 2016)

How does that old saying go....Good fences make good neighbors


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 28, 2016)

Same here...  Never had an issue with trespassing. We have had issues with a property my parents own but it's on the other side of town so no one is there to watch it.  Dirt bike tracks all over the place. People don't mess with each other much around here,  we all assume the other guy has guns too. 

But the issue of liability is a concern. You definitely want to look into that,  especially if a child was involved.  What does a farmer have to do in order to not be liable for someone else hurting themselves on our property? It's an issue


----------



## Bowman85 (Nov 28, 2016)

We plan on speaking to the Grand parent today. We didn't know the child was here, we were gone. Until I checked the cameras. When we do get livestock and lgd we will have fencing that hopefully they can't get into. But I'm concerned about the Electric fence and possibly the our yard poison and axes and such other equipment. And I'd feel horrible if a child got electrocuted on my property. Is there like an insurance to help protect us. I've read of a child being mauled by a lgd. And they settled, but we couldn't possible pay a huge sum of money for someone to be hurt. Especially when their on our property. We also plan to put up more signs today. But I doubt a four year old will be able to read them. And we open carry so everyone around us knows we own guns.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 28, 2016)

Here as long as there are Posted signs up...the land owner is not Liable....all land is to be considered 'Posted', but the signs make sure the Intruder is fully Aware they are breaking the Law....in the case of a minor the Parents are responsible....especially a 4yr old.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 28, 2016)

We have no tresspassing signs, seemed to have worked pretty well. The way the kid got in was through the back which is about 20 ft space of a wooded area in which seperates us from the development. The only place there isnt a fence is along that stretch of land. 
So our tenant does dog agility. His clients used to go behind the no tresspassing signs right up to the electric fence. Also once we had a barrier and the people went all the way around the barn to go behind the sign.


----------



## Bowman85 (Nov 28, 2016)

We currently have a fence. It's five feet tall


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm with @Latestarter...a 4 yr old?  Holy cow...If you didn't know who the child belonged to, then the first thing I would do is call the sheriff or police or whomever your law is.  Yes, kids get out of their yards, get away from parents or caretakers in the blink of an eye...I have a son who was something when he was younger....But, the parents ARE responsible for the child like @greybeard said. 

When you get to the place where you are close to having animals,  realize that the fences are the BEST protection you can have.  MAKE sure that you have a homeowners/farm policy that will cover you for liability, and that your LGD's are covered also.  No it's not your fault if joe blow's kids get hurt on your property where they AREN'T supposed to be but in the eyes of the law it is your fault.  Make sure you follow any rules about posting the property,  so that all your bases are covered.  It's a pain in the neck but you could lose everything if you are in an area that has these stupid laws that protect the idiots that are where they don't belong, have no business being, and do even "stupider" things that cause them to get hurt.

Yes a good electric fence wire that is "hot" helps but it must be posted for that also....and there are places where it must be posted in more than one language... totally ridiculous in my opinion..this is America and the "native language" has been English for how many years????  (and my native american ancestors would definitely take offense at that!!)  I read somewhere that some children were playing and one got hurt, maybe died,  by an electric fence that was posted clearly but the children couldn't read or couldn't read english... totally nuts.  There were the "danger" signs that are supposed to be universal...

Expensive, but a very secure fence like a fortress is becoming more necessary when you are in a more populated area.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 28, 2016)

Actually, what we need is to go back to tort law, as intended by our forefathers, instead of the present system of maritime & corporate law. Our legal system started out as tort law, originating from the Magna Carta, and went to maritime/corporate law when our country was changed over from a free nation where each individual born here was a sovereign American citizen, to where we are now a corporation known as the United States of America and we are all citizens (or if you prefer "owned" material parts/pieces of that corporation). Your birth certificate is your bill of ladling and your SSN # is your "part #".  If you disclaim your citizenship in the corporation, then the corporation refuses to let other members of the corporation sell or buy to/from you, and refuses to let you buy or sell to/from corporate members. Hmmmm now where is that sort of thing mentioned? If you're caught, then the corporation assumes the power to force-ably eject you from your native country where you were born free; America. Of course the country is run by lawyers, who work for/support/uphold the corporation, so finding true representation is impossible. This is one of the primary reasons our present "political system" (corporate officers and board(s) of directors) is corrupt.

Guess I'm just in "rant mode" today. Maybe lack of sleep?


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 28, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Guess I'm just in "rant mode" today. Maybe lack of sleep?


Read this as lack of *sheep *


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 28, 2016)

@Latestarter that is why I laugh inside when people talk about this being a 'Free Nation'....with every Law and Regulation that is 'Passed' that Freedom 'Shrinks'....and as long as they keep 'Thinking' that way and ' believing it...they are just Fooling themselves....and continue to Drink the 'Kool Aid'.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 28, 2016)

Maybe we should start a political "discussion" thread where we can all discuss the falsities being foisted upon us by the corporate rulers?  I mean this site is being recorded by NSA/FBI and CIA for "possible terrorist activity"  I'm sure with all that I've posted over the years I have a quite thick dossier already.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 28, 2016)

Heck...already had Homeland Security called on me...when in Fla....10yrs ago....I quit drinking the 'Kool Aid' for quite a Few yrs now....so, mine might be Comparable........tho I have learned to not discuss such things....because most don't Know that the 'Left and Right Wings' are on the 'Same Bird'.....


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey @Latestarter isn't politics on the "don't go there" list on this site? 
Just sayin'

I think I agree with most people on here politically but one of my favorite things about this site is that I can come here and it's the only place i know I won't have to talk politics! Not saying anyone has gone there...  I don't mind comments about overbearing gov't. Think we can all agree on that.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 28, 2016)

I was really just joking around... about starting a thread


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Nov 28, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Hey @Latestarter isn't politics on the "don't go there" list on this site?
> Just sayin'


Yeah, "_moderator." _


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 28, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Yeah, "_moderator." _


----------



## CuzChickens (Nov 28, 2016)

We had a teenage (creepy, druggy, teenage boy) that kept on and kept on riding his gator on our property. I and my younger siblings frequently like walking through the woods with our dogs (staying on our own property, or course) and it was very unsettling for my parents that they had kids under the age of 13 walking around with creepy teenagers trespassing. We put up a gate and signs and my dad had a serious talk with the parents. Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Nov 28, 2016)

Here we can get farm insurance that covers you for liabilty...we went one extra step and filed our farm as an LLC as well. So now we cant be sued directly for farm accidents unless we have some serious purposeful neglect going on. Part of the requirements is you have to have no trespassing signs posted though and its a bonus if you have perimeter fencing...cause its really hard to say they didnt know they were on private property when they have to scale a fence to get on it.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 28, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> Here we can get farm insurance that covers you for liabilty...we went one extra step and filed our farm as an LLC as well. So now we cant be sued directly for farm accidents unless we have some serious purposeful neglect going on. Part of the requirements is you have to have no trespassing signs posted though and its a bonus if you have perimeter fencing...cause its really hard to say they didnt know they were on private property when they have to scale a fence to get on it.



Yeah, the whole reason for the farm  liability insurance...to make sure the disrespectful  think they own everything idiots, can't destroy what you have worked your butt off for; or parents that want to blame you because their kids are on your property without permission....doing what they have no business doing.  We carry a  2 million dollar policy now, not much more than the million dollar one, but in this age of "SUE CRAZY" lawyers....


----------



## greybeard (Nov 28, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Everyone here has Guns and can be heard target practicing regularly....so, doesn't seem to be an issue here.


Same here, but it is a double edged sword. Thieves automatically know there are expensive firearms stored somewhere in the abode, and just by observation for a few days, will know when no one is at home. As my father told me when I was very young "People that would never steal anything else, will often steal a rifle or handgun".


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 28, 2016)

greybeard said:


> Same here, but it is a double edged sword. Thieves automatically know there are expensive firearms stored somewhere in the abode, and just by observation for a few days, will know when no one is at home. As my father told me when I was very young "People that would never steal anything else, will often steal a rifle or handgun".



So true, they will look for the firearms.  And most farmers keep them handy cuz you might need them in a hurry (coyote in the field...)  so there is often at least one or two that isn't locked up...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeh....and one is on my Hip when I'm outside...


----------



## Bruce (Nov 28, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> A rock? what fun is that? He shoulda broke out the shotgun and had him some skeet practice!  I'd guess a nice #9 or #7 shot woulda done the trick!



I believe it was last week that Vermont Edition (local program on local NPR station) had a program on drones. Turns out that those things are registered with the FAA and it is ILLEGAL to shoot them down even if they are clearly over your property because they are in FAA airspace. http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/drone-shooting-illegal/ 

I'm sure that will start a  in a lot of your bellies as well it should.




Bowman85 said:


> We plan on speaking to the Grand parent today. We didn't know the child was here, we were gone. Until I checked the cameras. When we do get livestock and lgd we will have fencing that hopefully they can't get into. But I'm concerned about the Electric fence and possibly the our yard poison and axes and such other equipment. And I'd feel horrible if a child got electrocuted on my property. *Is there like an insurance to help protect us.* I've read of a child being mauled by a lgd. And they settled, but we couldn't possible pay a huge sum of money for someone to be hurt. Especially when their on our property. We also plan to put up more signs today. But I doubt a four year old will be able to read them. And we open carry so everyone around us knows we own guns.



You can buy both property and personal liability insurance. But I agree with others, it shouldn't be the property owner's responsibility if someone that was NOT INVITED to come on the property gets hurt if they tresspass. Just another way to make lawyers rich I guess.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah, the drone thing is going to be a big problem as time goes on....they usually disappear here too, no one knows what happens to them....


----------



## greybeard (Nov 28, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh....and one is on my Hip when I'm outside...


I doubt my .44 mag and 300gr Hornady XTPs would reach from the outside of any of my pastures back to the house without 16-30" of drop, assuming they didn't just fall harmlessly into the pond, and I know it won't if I'm at church, the doctor's office, or at the feedstore.
(thieves don't usually pay a visit when anyone is home or wandering around close to the house)


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Nov 28, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Yeah, "_moderator." _


And I'm just kidding.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 28, 2016)

Well we are rarely gone...and if we are no longer than 2hrs...most of my time is spent outside piddling with one thing or another....keep an eye out for the animals and the neighbors place...they both work and are gone quite a bit...and we are so far back in the 'Sticks' there is very little traffic....mainly tractors and combines to and from fields and school buses....not a problem here too much...a pretty good situation...and Love it....


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 28, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> How does that old saying go....Good fences make good neighbors



This. 

Around here we have fence out laws, not fence in. Though most fence in.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 28, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well we are rarely gone...and if we are no longer than 2hrs...most of my time is spent outside piddling with one thing or another....keep an eye out for the animals and the neighbors place...they both work and are gone quite a bit...and we are so far back in the 'Sticks' there is very little traffic....mainly tractors and combines to and from fields and school buses....not a problem here too much...a pretty good situation...and Love it....


You have neighbors?--and school buses actually come by your place? I thought you lived in the 'sticks'?


----------



## misfitmorgan (Nov 29, 2016)

Yep i forgot to mention that yesterday...you can get in serious trouble for shooting a drone, if it is a FAA registered one. They charge you like you shot a real plane down. 

Here are drone rules for registration.
https://www.faa.gov/uas/getting_started/
The small ones you can buy at Walmart or TSC shouldnt be covered by FAA but better safe then sorry. It's bull but i guess their logic is they dont want people shooting down the military drones or business drones.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 29, 2016)

That's another reason we used Non-Climb horse fence wire. It's practically impossible to get a toe hold in those itty-bitty 2"x4" holes. Of course, it's _supposed _to mean non-climb for horses.......but it works just as well for other animals too.....4 year olds included. 

We also carry a farm insurance policy. It covers the farm as well as anything we sell from the farm, such as food items that someone could claim that made them sick.


----------



## Bowman85 (Nov 29, 2016)

Would I get the Farm policy from my local insurance company, say statefarm?


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes, if they offer it.  Otherwise you may have to go to someone like Farm Bureau Insurance...We have a group here called Rockingham Ins. that specialize in farm policies also.  Just ask them, if they don't do it then ask them who does or go online and check.  Some are way out in left field for costs too.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes, definitely shop around. Cheaper is not necessarily better, you do want them to pay the claim if there is one. But you don't need to get your head torn off either.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 29, 2016)

Or Nationwide. Turns out they STARTED as a farm insurance company.

"In 1955, Farm Bureau Mutual changed its name to *Nationwide Insurance*, a name by which it is commonly known today."


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 29, 2016)

Nationwide claims to be "member owned" but last time I priced them they were exorbitantly high. I mean almost double my lowest quote. Same with the much advertised and touted USAA... their insurance quote (for me/in my case) was ridiculously high. I used an insurance broker for my insurance here, and ended up with a home owner's policy instead of a farm/ranch policy. I think the cost of that was ridiculously high at $1800/yr and after the new year I'll be looking to change over to something more reasonable in a farm/ranch policy.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 29, 2016)

Nationwide around here has even canceling a lot of people's policies for idiotic reasons.  Like they expect barns to be Taj Mahals. Guess that's what happens when the insurance agent has never farmed a day in his/her life.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 29, 2016)

My barns are too ancient and in not good repair so Nationwide wasn't interested. Liberty Mutual considers them outbuildings. They aren't insured for replacement (I don't think the company would be interested given what it would cost to replace barns that are made with hand hewn posts and beams).


----------



## greybeard (Nov 29, 2016)

https://www.txfb-ins.com/services/farm-and-ranch/country-living
https://www.txfb-ins.com/about-us/company-information

I neither endorse nor denounce this company.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Nov 30, 2016)

Try talking to your Ag Extension office or Farm Service Agency for your state, they should be able to help you find local agencies that offer farm insurance and they also offer crop insurance and a bunch of other stuff....good people to talk too. FSA are the ones helping us file for our loan for the farm.

https://www.fsa.usda.gov/


----------

